# SCSS engine & Tranny Mounts



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

Today I installed my Team SCSS mounts on my 13k 2005 m12 gto & I was wondering if anyone else has put these on their car ?? install was pretty easy on my frontend rack at work... question is HOLY drivetrain noise & vibration... I expected some but DAMN !!! the 1 thing I do like is my shifts feel way more precise & smooth but it feels & sounds like I have solid mounts :nonod: hope they feel better once they get a few hundred miles on them... I have a weird vibration maybe driveshaft related idk ??? thinking of getting a driveshaft shop 1 piece to do away with the carrier bearing/gulibos set up ...I very rarely drive over 120-130 if at all so the 1 piece should work fine... the dealer installed b&m shifter works good but has been vibrating as of lately thinking about getting rid of it or seeing if the little Kevlar cup was installed on it as b&m says if not they tend to make a slight annoying noise once they wear alittle ?? any help or feedback would be great as im new to the gto's problems/issues slowly upgrading as the problems arise ! ! svede I know you always have something on your mind & hoping you can help me :lurk: tomorrow is my drag bag install still squats 2 much on acceleration even with the new koni's & lovells 370 mm rear springs ( damned wheel hop ) ANY! WITH ADVICE I would really appreciate it ..


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I have the hinson motorsports poly engine mounts and there is no vibration at all. Look it up and compare the pics. My car has a big cam and my friend was telling me that it will shake a lot but is totally fine. I had shifter noise when I put the mgw-p but its gone after 100 miles. Driveshaft vibration - I have G-force1320 one piece and I have taken it to 160 with no issues. I also have Koni (the adjustable ones) and King springs and the car squats just a little (shocks are not even on max setting).


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

I would expect there to be quite a bit of vibration introduced when switching to poly motor and trans mounts. I'd never have them in my car. With that said, I've rode in a goat with SCSS motor and trans mounts and never noticed anything distressing about the ride quality.


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

I put Hinson motor mounts and a Revtech trans mount insert in mine and picked up quite a bit of vibration. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

